# Paper Coffee Cup Suppliers



## radion_auto

Hi everyone,

I'm looking at opening my own Coffee Shop, we've got the premises pretty much sorted now and my partner is looking at the equipment required.

I've been tasked with finding a decent supplier of paper cups and possibly smoothie cups too.

What type should i be using? I see lots of talk about PLA coated cups, barrier cups, double wall cups etc. Which would be best for serving piping hot Java for takeaway drinks?

If somebody could recommend a local supplier (I'm in wakefield - West Yorkshire) that would be great, or perhaps a decent online company to work with?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Philip.


----------



## coffeebean

I have always used Deli Supplies http://www.delisupplies.co.uk/ and have found them to be very reliable and reasonably priced!

Andy


----------



## radion_auto

Thanks for the recommendation - prices seem ok. Can you tell me which cups and sizes you use? Which proves to be the most popular?


----------



## coffeebean

I use the 10oz solo cups and lids - they seem to keep the drinks warm for a while.....not had any complaints so far and into my fourth year now!


----------



## coffeebean

By the way - if you are looking for equipment, check out my website......I'm sure I could do you a deal! See if there is anything there that takes your fancy! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/


----------



## radion_auto

coffeebean said:


> I use the 10oz solo cups and lids - they seem to keep the drinks warm for a while.....not had any complaints so far and into my fourth year now!


Would these be single-wall cups? My only concern about these was they are more of a "squat" cup, i understand these tend to loose heat a little faster? Do you use paper cup sleeves with these?



coffeebean said:


> By the way - if you are looking for equipment, check out my website......I'm sure I could do you a deal! See if there is anything there that takes your fancy! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/


Thanks for the offer, i'll take a look at your website. We will need all sorts of equipment before we open!


----------



## coffeebean

Yes, they are single wall cups but I have never had anyone complain about the coffee cooling too quickly......yet!!


----------



## radion_auto

coffeebean said:


> Yes, they are single wall cups but I have never had anyone complain about the coffee cooling too quickly......yet!!


Perhaps i'm overthinking the situation! Do you offer a range of sizes or just a single size, with being mobile etc?


----------



## coffeebean

I found that after a little initial trial and error when I offered a range of sizes, the majority of my customers went for the 10oz cups, so now I just offer those and espresso cups for those that want them!


----------



## radion_auto

coffeebean said:


> I found that after a little initial trial and error when I offered a range of sizes, the majority of my customers went for the 10oz cups, so now I just offer those and espresso cups for those that want them!


Handy info - thanks! What brand of lids do you currently use? There appears to be a huge range out there with totally different fits. Obviously i don't want loose fitting lids that are likely to come off!


----------



## coffeebean

When you order the cups online you get the option to order lids at the same time - Solo lids, Solo cups.....I order 1000 of each at the same time! They usually deliver pretty quickly too!


----------



## radion_auto

coffeebean said:


> When you order the cups online you get the option to order lids at the same time - Solo lids, Solo cups.....I order 1000 of each at the same time! They usually deliver pretty quickly too!


Thanks, i've added this to my short-list. I've also been looking at the insulated ripple paper cups, in particular i really like the "weave" design on this site: http://www.eventsupplies.co.uk/product_listing,7,0,Hot_Drink_Paper_Cups.html. No 10oz size, but they do both 8 and 12. Do you think 8oz would be a little small for a takeaway serving?


----------



## radion_auto

Just a little update on this. I've been in touch with Event Supplies and talked to them (at length!) about my requirements, i think the benefits of the insulated "weave" cup are worth paying for so i'm going to give them a try. I'll post back regarding my experiances with them!

I'm tempted to try the plain white 10oz cups from Deli Supplies, simply because they're pretty cheap.

Regarding the catering equipment mentioned above, I quite like the look of a Bezerra machine. Do you have any experiance with these? i was thinking 2-3 group perhaps? I want a really robust machine that's unlikely to require too much attention!

Thanks


----------



## coffeebean

Not got any experience of Bezzera machines but they have a good name. I use a Fracino Contempo 2 group and I have to say it is bulletproof! It's been consistant and fault free for 4 years so far and I couldn't recommend it highly enough! Have a look at it here http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Contempo.html


----------



## radion_auto

Those look to have roughly comparable features to the Bezerra B2P/B3P machines, food for thought. Ideally i would like a Bezerra Eagle machine, but these are a little out of my budget at the moment!


----------



## radion_auto

coffeebean said:


> Not got any experience of Bezzera machines but they have a good name. I use a Fracino Contempo 2 group and I have to say it is bulletproof! It's been consistant and fault free for 4 years so far and I couldn't recommend it highly enough! Have a look at it here http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Contempo.html


Any discount if i took 2 CONTEMPO Semi-automatic (CON2) machines!?







I've done a bit of reading and they seem to have a good reputation!


----------



## coffeebean

If you buy 2 machines, I'll knock £150 off each for you. Hope that helps!!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

What is the water supply like in your area Phil? I would recommend water treatment units for the machines to reduce scale build-up and therefore protect the machines from costly internal damage. http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Water-Treatment.html


----------



## radion_auto

Good advice thanks - i've made a note of your offer on the machines. The price compares well to the other machines i've been looking into. The machine choice is proving far more complex than i first thought. We will actually be operating in a hard-water area, at least i assume it is by the state of our kettle! I dread to think what the washing machine looks like on the inside...

I got a selection of paper cups from Event Supplies (http://www.eventsupplies.co.uk/product_listing,7,0,Hot_Drink_Paper_Cups.html) last week so i can work out which size and style i want to use. The "weave" design of paper cup is slightly more expensive but i think it's worth the extra outlay. I tested the temperature of all cups with boiling water and the single-wall white cups were still quite hot to touch. The weave cups remaining quite cool, perfect for a scolding takeaway cup!

I'm quite happy with the service so i might stick with this company, the prices are pretty keen. All i need to do now is make my mind up on the machine and buy myself some coffee. Exciting stuff!

Thanks

Philip


----------



## coffeebean

No worries Philip! If you are in a hard water area, then the water softener is essential! Just so you are aware, the softener unit would be installed at the same time as the machines (if you are getting 2 2 group machines, you could get away with one softener unit between the 2 machines but would have to change it around every 9 months or so rather than a year if you had 2) You would only be charged for 1 installation as the 2 machines would be installed at the same time.

Andy


----------



## Pjordan

Do not use PrintedcupsUK - part of vaiopak. The production is in china - so they don't control this, the shipping is outsourced. They don't seem to have any grasp where your delivery is at any point of the process. Ours is now 3 weeks late and they think their shipping company has them but are unsure and also don't seem to care.

50,000 cups seem to be somewhere in the world, but they're not handling our business professionally at all. We had one sample box delivered and the quality of the cups is good, but we're now down to about 6 cups and having to go backwards to unbranded cups now due to their terrible service.


----------



## radion_auto

Pjordan said:


> Do not use PrintedcupsUK - part of vaiopak. The production is in china - so they don't control this, the shipping is outsourced. They don't seem to have any grasp where your delivery is at any point of the process. Ours is now 3 weeks late and they think their shipping company has them but are unsure and also don't seem to care.
> 
> 50,000 cups seem to be somewhere in the world, but they're not handling our business professionally at all. We had one sample box delivered and the quality of the cups is good, but we're now down to about 6 cups and having to go backwards to unbranded cups now due to their terrible service.


That sounds like a nightmare! Funny you should mention this as i've heard similar stories of Vaiopak before. Perhaps one to avoid?

How long do you think you will be without cups for?


----------



## coffee_omega

Hi radion_auto

we supply ripple cups from UK + lids to various local cafe's and it would be great to have you onboard. Majoirty of our customers have a fortnightly delivery from us automatically so it saves you allot of hassel calling various suppliers. Plus we also sell beans too which makes it abit easier.

We can quote you should you be interested!

[email protected]

p.s. We are also getting hands on a unique smoothie maker that uses ice cubes + juice and takes 20secs to make and tastes wonderful

Coffee Omega Team


----------



## TheBagBrokerUK

Pjordan said:


> Do not use PrintedcupsUK - part of vaiopak. The production is in china - so they don't control this, the shipping is outsourced. They don't seem to have any grasp where your delivery is at any point of the process. Ours is now 3 weeks late and they think their shipping company has them but are unsure and also don't seem to care.
> 
> 50,000 cups seem to be somewhere in the world, but they're not handling our business professionally at all. We had one sample box delivered and the quality of the cups is good, but we're now down to about 6 cups and having to go backwards to unbranded cups now due to their terrible service.


I live in Taiwan, and make my living sourcing for western companies from Taiwan and China. The story you are telling me is a depressingly familiar one. The Far East is a vastly different environment in which to operate, and that is something which most importers do not grasp properly.

First of all, if you sit in the UK and your only contact to your Chinese supplier is 2-3 emails a week, and then a 4 day trip there every other year, they will not know you, and you will not know them. If they are running late or accepted too many orders for their own good, what order do you think will get pushed to the bottom of the pile? The order of the company which is locally represented, and where the customer can show up on the factory floor asking where their order is, or the guy who is far away, and hardly ever show up? An anxious or angry email asking about where a shipment is can be ignored, the customer showing up wanting answers is always harder to put on the long finger.

In general Chinese and Taiwanese suppliers are not very good with information, often they will basically take the order, put it into production, and then not tell you much until the order is ready, IE "The order was finished yesterday, please come and pick it up". Getting to where you are well informed takes time and hard work. You have to teach them with a mixture of begging, cajoling and patient insistence. I have an employee, who will call the suppliers 1-2 times a week and get updates. I have worked with my newest supplier for 5 years, so I know them well, and have spent a lot of time on their premises.

Also, if you are to buy from Chinese or Taiwanese suppliers (or any other Far Eastern suppliers in general), it is well worth your while to get to know them as well as you possibly can. Being there at least very often is key. Also, they may all have English speaking personnel, often a recent graduate without much standing internally in the company. Therefore, it helps if you speak the language well, and you are able to convey your concerns not to the young girl who is their english speaking person, but to the owner himself. Also, if you are to be successful, knowing the strengths and weaknesses of the supplier is key, and that information is hard to get out of an email.

When it comes to shipments, then I do not get what is going on. I always arrange my own shipments, as I buy ex works or FOB and have to get the shipments to UK, Australia, the US or whatever. When I book a shipment, which takes some 30 seconds to do over the phone, they will tell me when the sailing closes, when it leaves, and when it arrives in Thamesport or Felixstowe. The very least I then tell a customer is exactly that information, and I then ask my forwarder here to ensure that the local agent tells the customer - my biggest shipment issue is in the UK, where the UK agent of my forwarder has at times only notified an irate customer when the container was already in the UK. Not good, however I like my forwarder here, and with enough complaints, they seem to be doing well now. In general, I would never trust a supplier to pick a forwarder, I want them to work for me.

I have lived here in the far east for 17 years and I even write Chinese, so I got the local knowledge part down pat. When it comes to coffee cups, then I have spent time in China visiting factories, and I also did some shipments into Australia of them, however even with my knowledge of how to make things happen in China or Taiwan, I never felt very comfortable with them. I only sell very few coffee cups, and that's to Australia. It's not a product I promote, and I only quote existing customers, as I prefer to stay specialized in one area only. Moreover, I get all cups made in more expensive Taiwan, as I at least can control quality there. (For new orders the Taiwan factory has a 3 week turnaround time, reorders can be done in a fortnight, with the record being a good week in the slow season). Personally, I do coffee bags, and we do them out of Taiwan only. My main market is Australia, however we do have a wholesale presence in the UK.


----------



## finky

Very interesting, thanks. Offering one size has a clear advantage to the shop, and in my new venture I was even contemplating 8oz only. Is that too small? I must adnit an 8oz cup does feel rather small!


----------



## Obsy

Having bought takeaway coffee 5 days a week for 10 years, I always went with a 10oz cup. The 8oz cup was too small and the 12oz too large. Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## finky

Obsy said:


> Having bought takeaway coffee 5 days a week for 10 years, I always went with a 10oz cup. The 8oz cup was too small and the 12oz too large. Hope that helps and good luck.


Thanks, I suspected 10oz was the right compromise. Just for the avoidance of doubt, we intend to serve a double shot as the norm (16g of coffee I think).


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I used Enviropack and I went with a 8oz only for a long while, but you get the occasional customer who wants a bigger cup, so I had a few 10's for the occasional customer that did want something bigger, in my opinion 8oz is perfect as you get the full flavour of the coffee coming through in every drink. And if you're using high quality beans and making great Espresso it shines in an 8oz and flavour should be the most important thing.

So I'd recommend 8oz cups and possibly just having a couple of sleeves of 10's for hot chocolate and for the occasional customer who asks for something a bit larger.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

also in addition I found ripple wall cups just add that extra feel of quality a touch more expensive but it doues feel like theres something more substantial in your hand.


----------



## MikeHag

Have to agree that a ripple feels more sturdy and higher quality. However, as a customer I always feel guilty using them because they feel too good to use just once and then throw in the bin. Seems environmentally unfriendly even if it's recycled, because of the additional resources needed to produce them and ultimately recycle them. These days I prefer a plain white cup. Or better still, taking my own KeepCup in. (I dont buy much takeaway coffee these days anyway.) I guess it depends on your customers' preferences as well as your own sustainability policy.


----------



## finky

Thanks for all the replies.In an ideal world we would use 8oz for flavour and quality, but I fear the non-officianados who just want a 'coffee' might feel thats a bit too small,even if they are saving a few pence. We will be trying to steal some of our local Starbucks business and the 'grande' and 'venti' crew need to be assuaged!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I did find that if you're using the right coffee many of those that buy 8oz when you explain to them it contains the same amount of coffee, if not more than you would find in the huge cups in bux etc they're often mildly surprised and certainly in my experience appreciate the taste. An example from experience a shot from bux is massively inconsistant, one dropped in 10 seconds and was served, there is no chance this extracted anything near what you want from your coffee, so you'd also be in a lot of instances more coffee theoretically as you'd be correctly extracting it.

Anyway you know you're market and 10oz aren't exactly huge, also I am an espresso and filter drinker and definitely prefer quality over quantity personally, 10oz won't mask the flavour of good coffee. all the best of luck with your venture


----------



## Obsy

Having now tasted decent coffee and knowing that the same amount will go into an 8oz cup as a 10oz cup, I'd choose the 8oz cup. However up until a few weeks ago I was with the masses in thinking a chain coffee shop was good coffee and ordered a 10oz everytime!


----------



## radion_auto

Hi guys, sorry - i've not disappeared, just been rather busy making coffee!









I've been using a coffee machine loaned from a friend in the trade, and i've actually catered 2 events now. One of which was a bit of a wash out, but the other seemed to go well.

I think i'd like to use a larger size of cup, the general opinion was that the 8oz cups were a little on the small side. I've got lots of lids left over for the smaller size of cup though, so i might give customers the option.

There are lots of different types around, i've clicked round and round in circles, but these cups (from the same supplier) are a similar style to my current 8oz cups: http://www.eventsupplies.co.uk/product_more_info,7,0,4511,,range.html.

They are however a single wall cup. Should i be getting sleeves to go with these, or would it be better to continue my hunt for an insulated 10oz printed with a design i like the look of?


----------



## coffeebean

I use the 10oz Bistro cups from Deli Supplies - never needed sleeves, if anyone feels that the cup is to hot (and there are not many of them....!) I just put it in a second cup!

http://www.delisupplies.co.uk/paper-cups/bistro-cup.html

Andy


----------



## radion_auto

Double cupping! I didn't actually think of that. I guess it saves having to stock another product line especially for hotter drinks. Think i may give the cafe mocha 10oz cups a try and see how i get on with them.


----------



## radion_auto

What are peoples opinions on stocking a 16oz cup size too? I've been asked for a large serving a few times, but it just seems like an awful lot of Coffee! 16oz is knocking on for a pint surely?!

Do people think this would be worth while at all?


----------



## radion_auto

No opinions on the 16oz paper cups?


----------



## funinacup

16 is too big in my opinion, but sells well in a lot of places. Depends how quality/cost orientated you are really!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## radion_auto

funinacup said:


> 16 is too big in my opinion, but sells well in a lot of places. Depends how quality/cost orientated you are really!
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


This was my thought to be quite honest, it seems like a large volume of coffee to serve. In addition, even in one of the fancy insulated ripple paper cups that i've got, the drink isn't going to be anywhere near as hot by the time you get to the bottom!


----------



## Glenn

16oz - that's a bucket and nearly 3 of the standard drinks served at many places I visit.

Many people like larger drinks as they think they are getting better value for money. The trend is for smaller sizes. If you can, stick to 10oz or less. But if your customers want more...


----------



## radion_auto

10oz seems quite a nice size, i tend to agree with you Glenn.

I've tried a few different lids to see what works best, there are a few different types. I like a nice secure lid that's not going to come off, but i've found some "secure" lids that are so secure you can't pop them off to pot sugar in! What lids do you guys all use?


----------



## coffeebean

10oz solo bistro cups and lids - never had any issues with them!


----------



## radion_auto

Hi Guys,

Just popping in to say hello







. I've stuck with the smaller 8 and 10oz site of paper cup for now, but i've noticed a trend with people asking for larger servings. I've been asked several times for a 20oz / jumbo / pint of Coffee?! Do people really drink such massive quantities?

I'd never dream of order a pint of coffee personally, surely it would be stone cold by the end of the cup?

I had a look around just out of interest - and this size of takeaway cup is fairly uncommon. My regular supplier (event supplies) don't seem to do one yet. Does anyone offer this portion size, or have any requests for it?

Many thanks

EDIT: also thinking about switching to a more generic-branded cup that doesn't feature coffee beans on the side. There are a few options with the barrier cups i've been using, i quite like the look of the black ripple cups about half way down this page: http://www.eventsupplies.co.uk/product_listing,7,0,Hot_Drink_Paper_Cups.html. Generic or plain, what's your preference..?


----------



## coffeebean

20oz cups! Blimey!! Most suppliers seem to do up to 16oz but not seen any coffee pint pots!!


----------



## funinacup

You can get 20oz cups from Solo Europe but I wouldn't bother personally. 16 at an absolute maximum and even that's too big, imo.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## radion_auto

i agree with you guys personally - i think it's a bit of a trend though for larger servings, something we've got for our American friends? As i'm sure you're aware they love their big portions! I dare say they sell fewer 8oz takeaway coffees over there


----------



## Arturas

what you think about http://www.garraways.co.uk/ had no problem with them and cups are in great quality.


----------



## radion_auto

Hi Guys,

What do you all think to the fancy new biodegradable paper cups that are appearing? I've taken a look at some and they feel quite thick and substantial, are they really worth the additional outlay though? There is quite a price difference, but i like the idea of being a little more "green"


----------



## CallumT

I use a so called Eco friendly packaging company *I think* called 'London Bio Packaging'

Expensive but I'd rather, get nice sized cups making it easier for the barista working; there will also be less potential for any 'oh this is only half full' complaints you could run into if you only buy a large say 10oz T/A cup; and serve a smaller say Flat white in there.

They are nice quality they have a lot of varying styles single wall, double wall and ripple with either white or black lids; I'm a lover of quality and believe if you get someone committing to an indie for a takeaway they deserve a quality cup to go with the quality beverage

Unfortunately paper just does not retain heat really at all; I'd say all the double wall adds is stability and it makes sure your customers are insulated from the coffee in there.

I would love to say get hold of keepcups but the information I was send quite honestly for what I'd have to invest ; I'd tell my customer to buy elsewhere and I'd offer them a discount for using the reusable cup.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## radion_auto

I was looking at the PLA coated and biodegradable cups, i'd like to know if the science behind them really stacks up. I know a lot of the time it's as much about being seen to be green as much as offering any actual tangible credentials.

Basically, if i'm paying for the benefit of saving the earth, i actually want to be saving the earth!


----------



## radion_auto

radion_auto said:


> I was looking at the PLA coated and biodegradable cups, i'd like to know if the science behind them really stacks up. I know a lot of the time it's as much about being seen to be green as much as offering any actual tangible credentials.
> 
> Basically, if i'm paying for the benefit of saving the earth, i actually want to be saving the earth!


Nobody have any inside information on this? I've read a bit on the web but the topic can be quite confusing! I take the information published on commerical sites with a pinch of salt for obvious reasons (they're trying to sell me something!)


----------



## Milanski

I'd be interested to know more about this topic too so if anyone has done the research it would be gratefully received.

I'm looking for sustainably sourced, biodegradable cups that don't have any questionable materials lining the inside of the cup...


----------



## radion_auto

I've found some i like the look of - ok i didn't look very hard, it's just some from the company that supply my ripple cups, not sure what the prices are like! They're branded "INGEO", but i'm getting mixed up with the PE / PLA coating descriptions. They all appear to have some coating, but some types can degrade when disposed of. Is that right? These are the Biodegradable Paper Cups i've been looking at. To further complicate matters i've been reading the Wikipedia Page which states that PLA is not COMPLETELY biodegradable.

How do these then affect recycling? Surely it needs to be totally pure material to be recycled?

I want to hear from the boffins lol


----------



## Dylan

Perhaps an environmental forum would have more of the boffins you are after! A different area of expertise afterall.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I used to use enviropack if you're still considering suppliers.


----------



## Milanski

Thanks Geordie, reckon I'll go for these...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Milanski said:


> Thanks Geordie, reckon I'll go for these...


I used the ripple wall 8oz,the natural for me isn't nice, left a paper taste on the lip so I went for the brown patterned cup. Feels good in the hand too, hope that is useful.


----------



## Milanski

Bugger, wanted to go for the 100% recyclable









I make enough rubbish on my own without making things worse!


----------

